# Mexican meat knife? Anyone know what this is?



## DitmasPork

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVq3QMIlU0V/?taken-by=little_meg_siu_meg

Fascinated by its shape and what the purpose of having a point on it, as opposed to just being the standard cleaver shape. Just curious if anyone knows what kind of knife this is?


----------



## cheflivengood

DitmasPork said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVq3QMIlU0V/?taken-by=little_meg_siu_meg
> 
> Fascinated by its shape and what the purpose of having a point on it, as opposed to just being the standard cleaver shape. Just curious if anyone knows what kind of knife this is?



Id guess this is a case of "we found it, it was cheap, it was big....why not?"


----------



## larrybard

Looks appropriate if one is dealing with a pointed tongue.


----------



## Anton

It's the one that works... 

It's a version of a butcher knife do it all. Curved tip for most raw meet cuts and flat spots for mincing meat for cooking. I see it mostly at "butchers" and most carnitas taco places.


----------



## DitmasPork

Anton said:


> It's the one that works...
> 
> It's a version of a butcher knife do it all. Curved tip for most raw meet cuts and flat spots for mincing meat for cooking. I see it mostly at "butchers" and most carnitas taco places.



Cheers! I've seen some thicker, curved tipped meat knives, like the CCK Rhino, or seen a knife called the "lamb splitter."


----------

